# Looking to a Kioti........



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

many questions for you owners. Looking to a CK30HST model preferably. What are the pro's and con's of a Kioti and maybe this series?

New to tractors............have a Kubota lawn tractor AWD that is really a riding mower on steroids:lmao:

I am curious as to maintenace and if someone who is mechanically inclined if working on tractors for basic service is doable?

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

New or used?


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Thomas said:


> New or used?


Really just depends. It will get use for sure and in all honesty they have decent financing I am tempted for new. Never sure just how hard someone has been on a used unit.


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

The Kioti tractors are excellent compact tractors, even with minimal service care they perform very well, are very user friendly and handy as a shirt pocket around a smallish place.


----------

